

Looking for Technical Cofounder in San Francisco - joooohn4

I am looking for a hacker experienced with 3D graphics and game development to co-found a company with me. I believe in the idea I have. So much so that I am flying from Atlanta to San Francisco tomorrow morning to find a co-founder. I know you are out there.
======
windsurfer
I'm frugal. I'm typing this on a used sub-150$ laptop. To me, flying to
anywhere blindly to find a co-founder seems crazy. I am also experienced with
3D graphics and game development, so I'm a little interested to hear your idea
and what you're bringing to the table. Send me an email if you don't feel
comfortable with discussing it here: adam[at]abielinski(dot)com

~~~
true_religion
I hope you meet the guy, but I just wanted to chime in with my experience.

When you're a university student you _feel_ frugal but the reality is that
you're poor. Your success at not spending money you don't have isn't really to
be celebrated.

Once you've graduated and earned a little money, the worst case scenario of a
trip from Atlanta to San Fran. is that you meet no one special, and get to
have a little vacation time.

I just don't want you to think that this guy is burning is capital unwisely.

------
rrouse
Why wouldn't you look in Atlanta first? I'm sure someone is there.

------
joooohn4
I have but not much luck. Already booked my flight anyway.

~~~
mackyinc
Have yourself a vacation.

